# BC109 availability.  BC109c



## Allthumbs (Nov 20, 2019)

Are BC109c by Central Semiconductor the common tranny used for the classic circuits?  Thinking about a Colorsound Overdriver. 

Maybe folks are finding actual vintage trannies but they may be old and picked through or un-matched, I have read.  Certainly a fuzz I built a long time ago using OC76 trannies was that way.  

Can anyone shed some light for me?

Thanks


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 20, 2019)

Pedal hacker has metal can BC109c for a buck a piece. They aren’t critical for the circuit, experiment with some other more common types like 2n2222 and 2n5088. I like a GE NPN (106nu71) in Q1 and 5088s in Q2 and 3.









						BC109C CDIL NPN High Gain Audio Transistor TO-18
					

BC109C CDIL NPN High Gain Audio Transistor TO-18



					www.pedalhackerelectronics.com


----------



## phi1 (Nov 20, 2019)

I got BC109Cs from small bear for my lunar module deluxe build. They measured in the 500s - 600s hfe range.


----------



## Allthumbs (Nov 20, 2019)

great, thanks all


----------



## Mir9 (Nov 20, 2019)

I've been using BC549C and BC550C's for BC109 projects.  I'm not missing out on anything other than mojo, I hope?  All measure between 450-650 hFe.


----------



## HamishR (Nov 20, 2019)

I have built multiples of pedals like the Lunar Module, some with metal can BC109Cs and some with the plastic BC549C trannies.  If the hfes are in the same kind of range then I can't really tell much difference - some say they can but in the pedals I have tried they sounds more or less the same.  Differences could be down to parts tolerance in anything.  I would be totally happy using BC549C or even 550C in place of BC109Cs.

Of course sometimes it's fun to experiment with lower or higher hfe trannies. In Muff circuits I really like what lower hfe trannies can do.  2N2222As or 2N3904s can sound great!


----------

